# Adult male Kenyi



## whispyb (Mar 9, 2012)

I have an very good looking male Kenyi Cichlid that I will be rehoming and I was wondering if any of you more experienced people would send me your opinion as to what his value would be, please.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, very low. In fish auctions near me they go from $1 to $6 which is probably what you paid for him when he was small. There is a store near me that sell large mbuna for $30-40 but has them given to them all the time for free because they outgrow their tanks. I would call stores and see if any will give you store credit for him (the best will give you about half what they'd sell for, so a fish sells for $30, you'd get $15 credit which you spend on stuff they spent $7.5 on) . So a cash sale for 1/4 retail price is decent, but may not be worth your time.


----------



## whispyb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you so much! Now I won't feel bad getting 15.00 for him. And I know he's going to an experience cichlid keeper.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

half retail is a good deal for seller and buyer. You are lucky to find him


----------



## whispyb (Mar 9, 2012)

It was a private person that got him. Still good all the way around, made both of us happy and the fish will be well taken care of and appreciated. 
I know this isn't the place to really ask, but is there a buy and sell area on here?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The trading post section, just keep scrolling down. Shipping is expensive for live fish so local is usually better,but it doesn't cost to post and you could get lucky.


----------



## whispyb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------

